# Marineland double bright L.E.D light



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

anyone know if these could support xiena and gsp? 

i was thinking of getting the 24-36" for my nano its only 16" deep


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

anyone got any idea?


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

No experience with double bright, I have the reef capable and it grows everything I've tried so far. I'm not 100% satisfied, but I am quite happy with it.

I found this review by googling the double bright.

http://reefbuilders.com/2010/02/26/double-bright-led-lights-marineland-trigger-mass-adoption-led/

If you go right to the very bottom, there is a comment by some user that says it grows soft coral quite well.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont have an idea, but I can say that by 2-3 years of constant daily use, these things dim considerably. i've only used it above FW planted tanks. I think you'd have better success using the Reef Ready ver.


----------



## blacklongfellow (Apr 7, 2012)

*Are red/blue underbody LED strip lights legal in USA now?*

Are red/blue underbody 
12v led strip light legal in USA now?
i heard that three years ago it is not allowed in any state waterproof led strip light of USA,cause blue is like Police lights
red is like ambulance led strip 12v ..But how about now?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

not enough in my opinion. I have this light in sump and I do not think it will be enough for GPS and xiena.
but you will not know until you try...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

